# 1970 schwinn orange krate for sale



## hstavn (Sep 21, 2011)

for sale is a 1970 schwinn orange krate, it has some scratches and scuffs from age, it is missing rear brake calliper grips and brake cables. the seat is not original to the bike but is an original seat in perfect condition, i also put a nos rear schwinn gripper slick on it. this is a great rider. i dont want to sell, but things come up and i need cash. 575 shipped


----------



## Lance N (Mar 1, 2020)

Is the bike still available?


----------



## Lance N (Mar 1, 2020)

hstavn said:


> for sale is a 1970 schwinn orange krate, it has some scratches and scuffs from age, it is missing rear brake calliper grips and brake cables. the seat is not original to the bike but is an original seat in perfect condition, i also put a nos rear schwinn gripper slick on it. this is a great rider. i dont want to sell, but things come up and i need cash. 575 shipped View attachment 27139View attachment 27140



Is the bike still available?
Lance


----------



## Artdaddi (Sep 30, 2020)

Is this bike sold?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 30, 2020)

Guys this post is 9 years old and the OP hasn’t been seen since Sep 2012!


----------

